# Reference Letters from Employers for Critical Skills Visa



## gsakhare (May 28, 2014)

Hi All,

I have my Alomst all documentation in place for Critical Skills Visa. I have got my SAQA and IITPSA assessment as well.

I am going to apply for the visa by next week or so. But I am not able to understand the reference letter requirement.

I have couple of questions:
1) Are the reference letters mandatory from my previous employers?
2) Would I need one reference letter from my current employer as well?

Here in India, I can be sure that your current employer will not give a reference letter thinking that you are going to leave the job. 

Will it not be sufficient If I submit only experience letters from my previous employers.

Although I have asked for the reference letters, i doubt everyone will provide me with that.

Thank you,
GSakhare


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

References from previous employers are fine


----------



## Bookishly (Jan 17, 2017)

References from previous employers will do. But I think the bigger issue here might be that in India, CSV applicants are also required to submit a proof of resignation from current job (weird, I know) and in your case it seems that the current employer is not aware that you're planning to leave? 
You can confirm with VFS if this will be needed - it's not mentioned in the official list of documents, but it's insisted upon at the time of application submission.


----------



## gsakhare (May 28, 2014)

Bookishly said:


> References from previous employers will do. But I think the bigger issue here might be that in India, CSV applicants are also required to submit a proof of resignation from current job (weird, I know) and in your case it seems that the current employer is not aware that you're planning to leave?
> You can confirm with VFS if this will be needed - it's not mentioned in the official list of documents, but it's insisted upon at the time of application submission.


Thank you for a brief response.

yes, My current employer is not yet aware about me trying to get the CSV. 
How would I submit a resignation unless I hvae the visa and Job in my hand?

Yeah, It would be weird if they ask for the resignation from current employer. I was able to arrange two reference letters from my previous employers(Out of Three).

Do I need to submit the reference letters from all of my previous employers or two out of three would be sufficient?

What document will I need to submit for my current employer? (I have the employment letter only...Hope they do not ask for the experience letter from my current employer(Which I would get only after leaving the job))

My current employer is not mentioned on IITPSA assessment certificate. Do I still need to submit some proof of employment.. I know I am sounding stupid but I am confused and worried. hence aksing too many questions. Apologies for that. 

I will be grateful if you can help me on this.


----------



## gsakhare (May 28, 2014)

Oyibopeppeh said:


> References from previous employers are fine


Hello,

Thank you for the response. Really appreciate it.

I have two reference letters from my three previous employers, would it be sufficient.. I have only employment contract for my current employer. Do I need to submit any additional proof from my current employer.


----------



## Bookishly (Jan 17, 2017)

gsakhare said:


> Do I need to submit the reference letters from all of my previous employers or two out of three would be sufficient?


Two should be enough. Don't worry about reference letters, they're not a huge deal for the CSV application - they're more important at the time of professional body registration which you already have. Also, I'm guessing you have the experience/relieving letters from previous employers, right? That should be enough then.



gsakhare said:


> yes, My current employer is not yet aware about me trying to get the CSV.
> How would I submit a resignation unless I hvae the visa and Job in my hand?


I totally agree, it's stupid. However, applicants in India are often asked for it. I applied in April 2017 and was specifically asked for it - for me, it wasn't a problem as I had resigned by then, but it IS a problem for people who haven't told their employers yet. 

Go through these 3 threads to which I'm pasting links. Info is inconsistent as some people say it's mandatory and others say it is not. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/so...05-csv-docs-avoid-rejection.html#post11818641

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/so.../1165090-csv-south-africa-3.html#post11435578

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/so.../1165090-csv-south-africa-2.html#post11414938

My suggestion will be - 
1) Try to find out from your VFS office (Delhi/Mumbai/wherever you apply) whether it is needed or not; 
2) If it IS required, and you don't want to resign, try to get either an NOC or an Experience Letter from your current employer. As someone has posted in one of these threads above, an experience letter can be made to sound like you have resigned (!!). If you have a manager you're friendly with, or know someone in HR, maybe you can ask them for an experience letter saying you need it for something. 



gsakhare said:


> What document will I need to submit for my current employer? (I have the employment letter only...Hope they do not ask for the experience letter from my current employer(Which I would get only after leaving the job))


See my response above. You can also take 3 most recent payslips though it's not really necessary.



gsakhare said:


> My current employer is not mentioned on IITPSA assessment certificate. Do I still need to submit some proof of employment.


I don't understand. If you have the current employment letter, that should be fine.


----------



## gsakhare (May 28, 2014)

Bookishly said:


> Two should be enough. Don't worry about reference letters, they're not a huge deal for the CSV application - they're more important at the time of professional body registration which you already have. Also, I'm guessing you have the experience/relieving letters from previous employers, right? That should be enough then.
> 
> 
> I totally agree, it's stupid. However, applicants in India are often asked for it. I applied in April 2017 and was specifically asked for it - for me, it wasn't a problem as I had resigned by then, but it IS a problem for people who haven't told their employers yet.
> ...


Really thankful for all the information. You have covered all my queries. 

Only a bit sceptical about anything from current employer, I am employed in Big Investment Bank, and you can understand that in such workplace, there are very few people who will try to help you out of the way.

However, I shall first try with all the options you suggested. Lets hope I will get the visa without any glitches,

Thank You Very Much Once again.


----------



## Rohit1467 (Jul 17, 2017)

gsakhare said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have my Alomst all documentation in place for Critical Skills Visa. I have got my SAQA and IITPSA assessment as well.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Can you please suggest me if reference letter from current employer is necessary for critical skills assessment?
I have 6.7 years of experience with two of my employer.from previous employer its 3.4 months and rest from current one.
I have managed to get the reference letter from previous employer but couldn't get it from current employer.
Can you tell me that what all documents did you submit for critical skills assessment as you too did not submit the reference letter from current employer?
Your help will indeed give me a big relief.

Thanks 
Rohit1467


----------



## Rohit1467 (Jul 17, 2017)

Rohit1467 said:


> Hi,
> Can you please suggest me if reference letter from current employer is necessary for critical skills assessment?
> I have 6.7 years of experience with two of my employer.from previous employer its 3.4 months and rest from current one.
> I have managed to get the reference letter from previous employer but couldn't get it from current employer.
> ...


Sry it 3.4 years


----------



## gsakhare (May 28, 2014)

Rohit1467 said:


> Rohit1467 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Hi Rohit,

For critical skills assessment from a professional body, you do not require reference letters. You do require experience and relieving letter though. I had not submitted any reference letters to IITPSA while getting my skills assessed. 

But while submitting your application at VFS, you require reference letters from previous employers. 

If you have only one previous employer then they might not ask you anything from current employer.

But if you see most of the guys have been asked for the resignation letter from current employer.

As long as assessment is concerned, you would not need reference letter. As I did it without it.

Thanks


----------



## Rohit1467 (Jul 17, 2017)

Thank you so much for all this information.I am so relieved now by hearing this.Can you please let me know which VFS center have you applied your visa from?
I hv a job offer in hand and my employer has provided all the necessary documents to state that he's taking care of all the expenses if deportation is required and that hw much I'll be paid there,shall I still require to maintain requisite balance in my account?
One more thing,is there any allocated medical centers from where DHA SA wants us to get the medical report done??


----------



## gsakhare (May 28, 2014)

Rohit1467 said:


> Thank you so much for all this information.I am so relieved now by hearing this.Can you please let me know which VFS center have you applied your visa from?
> I hv a job offer in hand and my employer has provided all the necessary documents to state that he's taking care of all the expenses if deportation is required and that hw much I'll be paid there,shall I still require to maintain requisite balance in my account?
> One more thing,is there any allocated medical centers from where DHA SA wants us to get the medical report done??


Hi Rohit,

I have applied at Mumbai. Yes , Although your employer has given you the document and shown the readiness to bear all your expenses for deportation if necessary, You need to show the requisite balance in your account.
You can get the medical certificate from any registered medical practitioner. You can check for any general physician nearby and get it done. there is no list of allocated medical centers.


----------



## Rohit1467 (Jul 17, 2017)

*Category for IITPSA assessment*

I am Java software engineer,which category should I apply the CSA in?
1.Integrated Developers(Java) under Information Communication & Technology
2. Software Development Engineers and Managers under Business Process Outsourcing (BPO)

Any help would be great.


----------



## gsakhare (May 28, 2014)

Rohit1467 said:


> I am Java software engineer,which category should I apply the CSA in?
> 1.Integrated Developers(Java) under Information Communication & Technology
> 2. Software Development Engineers and Managers under Business Process Outsourcing (BPO)
> 
> Any help would be great.


You can apply in any one of the two categories. If your resume has Programming languages mentioned then you can go ahead for the Integrated Developers. Or you can go for generic category of Software Engineers and Managers.

Does not matter if you qualify for both.


----------



## Rohit1467 (Jul 17, 2017)

*No Acknowledgement Received from IITPSA*

Hi ,
I had raised request to IITPSA for critical skills assessment and submitted online form for membership,its been two days but I haven't received any sort of acknowledgement yet.
Do they not send any acknowledgement for this?


----------



## gsakhare (May 28, 2014)

Rohit1467 said:


> Hi ,
> I had raised request to IITPSA for critical skills assessment and submitted online form for membership,its been two days but I haven't received any sort of acknowledgement yet.
> Do they not send any acknowledgement for this?


Hi,

Yes they do send an acknowledgement, but it usually takes a bit of time when they take your form for the processing. I had submitted from on 3rd March 2017 and received the confirmation on 17th March 2017. Not sure why they did not implement automated acknowledgement system. 

But dont worry, you will get the confirmation soon.


----------



## svaddaram (Nov 22, 2019)

*Is Resignation Letter mandatory*

Can someone please let me know if we supposed to provide resignation from current employer. I have been in my present company for 4 years and previously worked for three companies for 5.5 years.


----------

